# New Retention deal. Is this good?



## flnsx (Feb 19, 2004)

New Retention deal. Is this good?

$300 credit on a HR10-250 and 6 months free HD programming.

Anyone do better? If so, how?


----------



## flnsx (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

The best I ever got was a $250 credit, 6 months free HD and HBO and Showtime for $2 a month. You did great. I hope you took the deal.


----------



## willtjx (Jul 17, 2005)

tell me what you mean by retention deal? is this what the guys on ebay are selling for $15 to teach you how to get one for $200 off the normal price?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes, or someting similar with different amounts. They probably just sell you the retention number, (which you can find here or just call and want to turn off your service) and a script of what to tell them.


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

300 is pretty darn good. 

i'll be surprised if when you call back, they offer you that again. it's called CSR roulette. maybe you reached a guy that was about to quit


----------



## flnsx (Feb 19, 2004)

Well he offered me $250 and 3 months of HDTV Programming but then I told him I was a subscriber since 95 and that I wanted him to go talk to his supervisor to see if I could get more.

He also threw in the OTA antenna and instillation + delivery for everything, free.

Glad to see I received a good deal.


----------



## Directvlover (Apr 12, 2004)

I just called and got a $225 credit to my account....all i had to do was ask.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

So what was your TOTAL cost? I paid $500 for mine.


----------



## flnsx (Feb 19, 2004)

$213 total cost.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

I just called and they told me I dont have to pay my bill anymore!!! Is that a good deal???


----------



## smimi10 (May 11, 2006)

flnsx said:


> New Retention deal. Is this good?
> 
> $300 credit on a HR10-250 and 6 months free HD programming.
> 
> Anyone do better? If so, how?


After reading these replies in thread, it appears that the deal I got was pretty good. In October or so of last year, I got a mailer promoting the Star Neighborhood offer.

I called about it because they were going to offer a free SD DVR or HD receiver. I thought it might be cool to upgrade. I have been a D* subscriber for several years.

The CSR I spoke to (called the special number on the mailer) let me have the HR10-250 and an R15 free, plus OTA antenna free, free installation, and one year free HD service and one year free DVR service. This was all with a two-year commitment.

There have been some billing issues I've dealt with mainly because it was such a small promotion, but so far so good.

Top that?

Mike


----------



## kpurcell (Jul 13, 2005)

flnsx said:


> $213 total cost.


I'm not trying to be a jerk but in your previous post you said you were offered 250 off and 3 months programming and then said it was 213 total cost. Isn't the hardware 499? How do you get your figure of 213? The reason I am asking is that is a cost I'd be willing to pay for HD DTivo. But so far it sounds like the best deal I've heard of is over $300 total cost. If I could get in for under $200 I'd call within the month. For 213 I might still.


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

that was the original offer and then he asked them if they could do better since he was a long time subscriber.


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

Only way to top that is if someone from Directv comes and gives you neck rubs while you are watching tv 



smimi10 said:


> After reading these replies in thread, it appears that the deal I got was pretty good. In October or so of last year, I got a mailer promoting the Star Neighborhood offer.
> 
> I called about it because they were going to offer a free SD DVR or HD receiver. I thought it might be cool to upgrade. I have been a D* subscriber for several years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Directvlover (Apr 12, 2004)

flnsx said:


> $213 total cost.


$499 originally
then
$100 rebate
$225 credit

Grand total cost

$174


----------



## bgut1 (Apr 21, 2003)

flnsx said:


> New Retention deal. Is this good?
> 
> $300 credit on a HR10-250 and 6 months free HD programming.
> 
> Anyone do better? If so, how?


I did a little better. I was able to get my HD Tivo for free (paid $399). I received $400 as follows: $250 (retention credit) + $120 (6 months x $20) + $30 (6 months x $5). Was a no brainer for me. Good luck


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

bgut1 said:


> I did a little better. I was able to get my HD Tivo for free (paid $399). I received $400 as follows: $250 (retention credit) + $120 (6 months x $20) + $30 (6 months x $5). Was a no brainer for me. Good luck


How long have you been a D* customer? I'm always curious how much this actually plays into these deals.

Also...any chance you remember the name of the retention rep you spoke with?


----------



## bgut1 (Apr 21, 2003)

vtfan99 said:


> How long have you been a D* customer? I'm always curious how much this actually plays into these deals.
> 
> Also...any chance you remember the name of the retention rep you spoke with?


I've been a member since 97 and have had total choice platinum (or whatever it was called) since the beginning with sunday ticket. Sorry - but I don't recall the name of my rep. I suggest being persistent and trying until you find someone who is willing to help. Also, don't hesitate calling the offce of the president.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

How much they'll offer you in retention is based off a complex code. 


Your package size and how long you've been with D* aren't everything...the easiest way to get to be a best customer is just be there a while and have your payments setup on automatic withdrawl.


Payment history (on time, never late, no collections) is just as important seemingly as your package size (although just how much so I'm not sure)


You could always ask a CSR when you call in how many "hearts" are on you're account. They aren't supposed to tell you, but the Heart system (either none, 1, 3 or 5...also, 5 hearts with BEST CUSTOMER label is a little above just 5 hearts) guides discretionary credits by normal CSR's and probably plays a part in retention as well


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

DTVPro, I meet all your criteria for 5 hearts. When I speak with customer retention, its more like they are retentive, in the cranial-rectitus sense. More reason for me to go back to cable, since I can get the same crappy customer service elsewhere, but a far better HD package, and picture quality.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I've been a subscriber for 3 years, have Total Choice Premier with Locals, and the HD package, and they refused to offer ANY deal other than $499. I've never had any payment problems either.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> I've been a subscriber for 3 years, have Total Choice Premier with Locals, and the HD package, and they refused to offer ANY deal other than $499. I've never had any payment problems either.


like was stated before

it's also kind of CSR roulette

Also, you have less leverage if you are currently in a contract of course.

What I would do is this. If you REALLY want a good deal, pretend to have a reoccuring issue with your standard tivo.

Call a lot about it over a month or so (let them replace it if you have the protection plan) then pretend the replacement has the same issue.

If you go into retention with the last month showing you have had a lot of technical problems, then just indicate you've been wanting to upgrade to HDDVR, but just can't afford it and you're getting a better offer somewhere else.

Combine the technical problems with wanting to leave and you might trigger a lot better deal out of the csr


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I already have the HD DirecTivo, and really don't need another one (Well, I'd take a free one, lol, but who wouldn't), but I'd really like to drop the price I paid on it. I did email them about it, and this is what they wrote back:

"Thanks for writing. Please be advise that in order to be eligible for the $200 HD rebate offer, the rebate form needed to be sent to us postmarked no later than 4/30/2006. Since we have not received the rebate form in time we are unable to process your request of getting the rebate."

I didn't mention anything about a rebate lol I MUCH prefer email over talking to a CSR-does email CSR Roulette usually work as well?


----------

